# Long Range Shooting With Slingshots And Sling At 100M



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

i made a Vid over last Sunday, we went outside and shoot at 100 meter!
Jochen shoot his David sling and he have a awesome hit with a potato! he hit the 100m target with one shot.

i found it really interesting because we have three different shooter on the range!
- Jochen with his Potato sling
- Rolf shooting with anchor point
- i am a Butterfly shooter

this is why i want share it with you









Tobias






we shoot one time at 100 meter!

here a vid


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Most enjoyable to watch.

You always make it look so easy!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!

Another group of people I would love to shoot with!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really cool, wish i had buddies to shot with.

Careful with those pair of eyes of yours!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awesome ! im jealous .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a fun time! Great shooting, too.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

yep, looks like a fun day of shooting!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Spaß!!!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It really is the journey, not the destination.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful area and friends having a great time. Looks so peaceful there. TobseB I hope you have many more afternoons like that. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice and you had beautiful weather too! Flatband


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey i am glad you all like it!

we was one time outside to shot because yesterday was a sunday in germany, the weather was windy but we chose a larger target and have some hit´s to.

a add the video above in my first post:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/18790-long-range-shooting-with-slingshots-and-sling-at-100m/#entry221954


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting as usual in that second video. That is pretty amazing accuracy for that distance, not to mention the wind! Definitely NOT a day for shooting marbles!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice to watch, and nice shooting. You make some excellent YT productions..

Thanks

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting and great fun!


----------

